# Help-Stuck pin in Southbend 9a compound (with pics)



## Marine (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello,

I have a southbend 9a and the pin is stuck in the compound and will not allow me to turn the handle to move the tool post in and out. My question is does anyone know of a method to remove the pin or at least pull it out so the compound is again operational? 

My ideas so far are to weld a piece of tig wire to the pin and try to pull it out, but I was Hoping for a smarter way before I start forcing things. 

Thank you for your ideas and help.


----------



## 12bolts (Dec 8, 2014)

Thats an oil hole. There shouldnt be anything in there. 'cept oil of course......
If you unscrew the nut retaining the handle, you should be able to pull the handle straight off, (dont lose the little woodruff key in there), and then you can remove the graduated dial from the compound body. The piece with the zero marked on it is screwed into the compound body. There may be a hole on the bottom for a C-wrench to fit but you can also hold in padded jaws and unscrew it, (normal lefty loosy) Then the leadscrew can be removed from the compound, and hopefully you will find the source of your troubles

Cheers Phil


----------



## Bill C. (Dec 8, 2014)

Marine said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a southbend 9a and the pin is stuck in the compound and will not allow me to turn the handle to move the tool post in and out. My question is does anyone know of a method to remove the pin or at least pull it out so the compound is again operational?
> 
> ...



Here is a online manual,  http://www.wswells.com/data/9_workshop/CL670Z_army.pdf ,  There shouldn't be anything in that hole.  The manual said to use machine oil not oil for a automobile.


----------



## Marine (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you for your responses. I will take off the handle and go from there. Hopefully everything is ok.


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 9, 2014)

Marine said:


> Thank you for your responses. I will take off the handle and go from there. Hopefully everything is ok.



before you do , did you loosen the gibs are they stuck with chips?


----------



## janvanruth (Dec 10, 2014)

It looks as if the compound was turned all the way back, with force?, and something bound up.
Try tapping the handle with a hammer into theturning  direction forward, it will probably unlodge.


----------



## Marine (Dec 13, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> before you do , did you loosen the gibs are they stuck with chips?



I did and took everything apart, the oil hole had debris in it and corrosion. I took everything apart and cleaned and oiled all parts and put it together today. 

Thank you for the interest and replies.


----------

